# My Butterfly Garden



## CoolMantid (May 12, 2012)

This is my Butterfly Garden

List of Plants in my Butterfly Garden:

_Common Milkweed- Asclepias syriaca/ Host Plant for Monarch caterpillars/ Nectar Source for multiple butterfly species_

_Tropical Milkweed- __Asclepias curassavica/ Host Plant for Monarch caterpillars/ Nectar Source for multiple butterfly species_

_Golden Milkweed- Asclepias tuberosa/ Host Plant for Monarch caterpillars/Nectar Source for multiple butterfly species_

_Passionfruit Vine- Passiflora edulis/ Host Plant for Gulf Fritilary caterpillars/ Nectar Source for Gulf Fritilary butterflies_

_Passion Vine- Passiflora caerulea/ Host Plant for Gulf Fritilary caterpillars/ Nectar Source for Gulf Fritilary butterflies_

_Lantana- Lantana urticoides/Nectar Source for multiple butterfly species_

_Ceanothus-Ceanothus concha/ Host Plant for the Ceanothus Moth_

_White Buddleja- Buddleja davidii/Nectar Source for most California butterflies_

_Purple Buddleja- Buddleja davidii/Nectar Source for most California butterflies_

_Blue Buddleja- Buddleja davidii/Nectar Source for most California butterflies_

_Red Buddleja- Buddleja davidii/Nectar Source for most California butterflies_

_Dill- Anethum graveolens/ Host Plant for Anise Swallowtail caterpillars/ Nectar Source for Anise Swallowtail buterfies_

_Fennel- Foeniculum vulgare/ Host Plant for Anise Swallowtail caterpillars/ Nectar Source for Anise Swallowtail buterfies_

_Fuchsia- Fuchsia regia/ Nectar Source for Hummingbird Moths_

_Plum- Prunus ???/ Host plant for Polyphemus Moths_

_Hummingbird Sage- Salvia spathacea/ Nectar source to Skippers and Hummingbird Moths_

_Lavender- Lavandula angustifolia/ Necar Source for Skippers_

_Thistle- _ Asteraceae ???/ Host Plant for Painted Lady caterpillars/ Nectar Source for Painted Lady and Swallowtail butterflies

Agent A- Let me know if you want some thistle  

I also have some small unidentified flowers and some unknown sages

(I only took pictures of the plants that are out of dormancy, most of the plants I have in my butterfly garden are still in their dormancy period)

My Plum tree







Unknown Sage






Fuchsia (Just got out of dormancy)






Passionfurit vine that is now fruiting






Tropical Milkweed






Purple Buddleja (Its the only one that has bloomed so far)


----------



## CoolMantid (May 12, 2012)

Ceanothus






Foxglove that is blooming!






Camilia






Some unknown plants






More unknown flowering plants






An adult Monarch butterfly from when I was raising them last year






Please ask if you are curious about anything  

(This will be updated periodically as the year goes on... When more butterflies are out and about)

Sorry about the blurry pics


----------



## agent A (May 12, 2012)

I wanna be able to easily culture a few butterflies

A swallowtail, a nymphalid, and a skipper the last 2 for mantis food purposes...


----------



## CoolMantid (May 12, 2012)

Swallowtails are very hard to breed in captivity

Skippers Are impossible to feed when they are young.

I would say that any nymphalidae species is best

I will have monarchs in September or October.

Gulf Fritillaries might not breed readily in captivity without a passionvine present near them


----------



## gripen (May 12, 2012)

I use to raise swallowtails they wernt to hard. Just get lots of parsley...


----------



## CoolMantid (May 12, 2012)

hard to breed is what I meant.

I have raised them before. They just wont mate for me


----------



## gripen (May 12, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> hard to breed is what I meant.
> 
> I have raised them before. They just wont mate for me


Oh I see. I never breed mine.


----------



## CoolMantid (May 12, 2012)

Hey! I just found a Damselfly


----------



## happy1892 (May 12, 2012)

Wow, great garden! Is your garden big? There are a whole bunch of  Damselflies around here.


----------



## CoolMantid (May 12, 2012)

My garden is VERY big. But it is kinda of ugly looking cause most of the plants are still bare twigs without leaves. I will keep updating this page with progresion of growth and any insects that I find. I think I will buy some caterpillars online  (Swallowtails and Painted ladies) I will get monarchs late sumer and I will probally sell some here...

My garden is taking up almost all of our backyard lol. My moms ask me to trim it down but she regrets saying that when she sees butterflies near landing near it. She says it is beautiful.


----------



## Chivalry (May 12, 2012)

Gorgeous! Do the fuschia rebloom? Mine quit blooming for now.


----------



## CoolMantid (May 13, 2012)

Is yours in sun or shade? This species prefers shadeand wont plum when it is too sunny. They love water so dont be afraid to water it alot. If yours is in the shade you can expect more buds in a good 1-2 months


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2012)

No butterfly bushes? Those things are like crack to butterflies. We have a few.


----------



## CoolMantid (May 13, 2012)

I have four butterfly bushes. The 6th pic is of my purple one (It is the only one that has bloomed so far.)

They are called Buddlejas

I have these-

_White Buddleja- Buddleja davidii/Nectar Source for most California butterflies_

_Purple Buddleja- Buddleja davidii/Nectar Source for most California butterflies_

_Blue Buddleja- Buddleja davidii/Nectar Source for most California butterflies_

_Red Buddleja- Buddleja davidii/Nectar Source for most California butterflies_

 

I goes common name/ scientific name/ host plant ( food for the caterpillars) or nectar source


----------



## CoolMantid (May 13, 2012)

My Lavender is getting big! I should trim it down






My Euctalyptus tree forest behind my house






Tropical Milkweed






My Golden milkweed coming out of dormancy, notice the new growth






An unknown sage






A rose!!!


----------



## happy1892 (May 13, 2012)

> My Euctalyptus tree forest behind my house


Amazing!


----------



## CoolMantid (May 13, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Amazing!


Thanks. We dont do anyhting with it so it will (for now) remain like this.

We were think of flattening it out and putting a pool up there


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## CoolMantid (May 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> Awesome.


Thanks :blush:


----------



## happy1892 (May 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> Awesome.


Many people think that awesome means cool but it means something like perfect or everything like God.


----------



## agent A (May 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> No butterfly bushes? Those things are like crack to butterflies. We have a few.


i pissed a guy off yesterday because he had a butterfly bush in his front yard and i kept catching stuff off it to feed my mantises (that in and of itself made him mad) and in the process i accidentally smacked off half the plant's top growth with the net :lol: :blush:


----------



## CoolMantid (May 13, 2012)

Lol, that probally wasnt the best thing to do. LOL


----------



## happy1892 (May 13, 2012)

agent A said:


> i pissed a guy off yesterday because he had a butterfly bush in his front yard and i kept catching stuff off it to feed my mantises (that in and of itself made him mad) and in the process i accidentally smacked off half the plant's top growth with the net :lol: :blush:


Oh dear!


----------



## CoolMantid (May 29, 2012)

Hey everybody,

Sorry for not posting for a while I kinda got side tracked lol

Anyways

Since my house is in the woods we have natural growing weeds/grass and every year the grass gets tall and becomes a fire hazard so we have to cut it down. The people you cut the grass/weeds down, cut down 3 of my buttefly garden plants and litttered my garden with dead/cut grass. They cut down 1 of my Hummingbird sages and 2 of my Snapdragons thinking they were "weeds". It will be months before the grass blows away and it will take half a year before those plants reach their original size.

   

Some Gulf Fritillary pics to come soon!


----------



## Mvalenz (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful garden. Nice pics too.


----------



## agent A (May 30, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Sorry for not posting for a while I kinda got side tracked lol
> 
> ...


u should set some bear traps in the grass so the next time they come to cut the grass justice is served... :devil: :shifty: :tank: :2guns: :devil2:


----------



## CoolMantid (May 30, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Beautiful garden. Nice pics too.


Thank you



agent A said:


> u should set some bear traps in the grass so the next time they come to cut the grass justice is served... :devil: :shifty: :tank: :2guns: :devil2:


JUSTICE! :devil:


----------



## sporeworld (May 31, 2012)

Awesome! (Wait, is that the right word...?) jk

I'm very jealous.


----------



## CoolMantid (May 31, 2012)

Sporeworld said:


> Awesome! (Wait, is that the right word...?) jk
> 
> I'm very jealous.


Thanks

I lost my Camera so, thats why some pics aren't up. I think I left it in my dads car but I will have to check....


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 31, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Many people think that awesome means cool but it means something like perfect or everything like God.


How right you are my friend!

Hey just found this and I am going to kidnap you and make u work in my yard! how lovely you have such beautiful plants. Years ago, before my back broke working with hubby, I had a beautiful flower garden going, maybe I look for the pics, but all I Have left are the hibiscus plants, dinner plate varieties and some sandwich size, if you or anyone wants seeds, let me know and I will send them, they are easy to raise and come back year after year... AW! I see Abbys big paw in the pic!


----------



## CoolMantid (May 31, 2012)

Those are gorgeous. I have some that arent part of my garden though...


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 31, 2012)

Awesome garden! But make sure no one eats the foxglove!!! Those things are deadly!!!  Also, do you have good luck with attracting butterflies/ caterpillars? I try and no caterpillars whatsoever


----------



## CoolMantid (May 31, 2012)

From my Passion Vine I have gotten MANY Gulf Fritillary Butterflies. This is my 2nd generation of raising them

From my Milkweed last year I got 52 caterpillars

From my Fennel I have gotten 12 Anise Swallowtail caterpillars 2 years ago.

From my thistle I got 1 freaking Painted lady!

Thats it so far. I hope to find more this year.\

In your Signiture it says you have found a monarch! Where did you find it?

What other cats do you have?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 1, 2012)

I have seen monarchs here, but I dont know much about cats at all, I do have pic of one I will try to post later and u can tell me what it is.


----------



## agent A (Jun 1, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I am going to kidnap you and make u work in my yard!


can u kidnap me too? and all my mantises? :tt2:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 1, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have seen monarchs here, but I dont know much about cats at all, I do have pic of one I will try to post later and u can tell me what it is.


I am very good with butterfly species, so if you post the picture I would be happy to help.

You dont have to kidnap me. I have already packed my bags and got a one way train ticket!!!!!!jk lol


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> In your Signiture it says you have found a monarch! Where did you find it?
> 
> What other cats do you have?


Found my monarch cat on a milkweed plant at my grandparent's house. They live out east on long island  

Also out there i found an endless amount of leafrollers. The two mystery sp cats are also from there. I think #1 is a polyphemus!! *fingers crossed*

Currently I have monarchs, polyphemus, roland's sallow, leafrollers, and a Nadata gibbosa! Found 'em all last weekend. Hoping to soon raise Graellsia isabellae or Antheraea yamamai


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 2, 2012)

Ah!

Thats great!

I founs my camera do tomorrow i will post some pics


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 3, 2012)

I found this little guy when I went on a hike above my house






This little guy was hopping around my garden






Gorgeous unknown plant that attracts a lot of butterflies and hummingbirds











My Orleander











Sage






African Violet something... (Sorry thats its blurry)


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 3, 2012)

My Passion Vine from behind the fence. It is growing over like a weed. Good thing my neighbors dont mind












A Gulf Fritillary flying around the vine to lay eggs,






Unknowm Flowering plant






Bougenvia (Not sure on spelling)






The "Egg Plant" Does it look like a fried egg?






The litter of dead grass the gardeners left in my garden


----------



## agent A (Jun 3, 2012)

cute frog and rabbit :wub:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 3, 2012)

Ya the rabbit was just cruising around until I went out to take the pic, thats when it started jumping away.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow this is amazing! I love those photos! I like your new avatar too but it will take me a while to get used to.


----------



## agent A (Jun 3, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Wow this is amazing! I love those photos! I like your new avatar too but it will take me a while to get used to.


i feel i should change my avatar...


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 3, 2012)

agent A said:


> i feel i should change my avatar...


Hahahahaha! That is fine with me. :cowboy:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 3, 2012)

agent A said:


> i feel i should change my avatar...


don't! you'll confuse me out of my mind!! lol i'm STILL not used to hertarem45's new one


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 3, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> don't! you'll confuse me out of my mind!! lol i'm STILL not used to hertarem45's new one


Really?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry you guys, I like it because it has a Gulf Fritillary.

You will eventually get used to it...

Agent A- You can change yours if you want I will get used to it.

I dont think its that hard

Gtg, I have a date to get to


----------



## agent A (Jun 3, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Gtg, I have a date to get to


sounds fun!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 3, 2012)

agent A said:


> sounds fun!


Lol, me and my girlfriend went to a concert at the park.


----------



## agent A (Jun 4, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Lol, me and my girlfriend went to a concert at the park.


were u as lucky as my male majuscula?  :lol: :tt2: 

jk obviously  

and the female majuscula isnt eating


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 4, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Really?


Yessssss


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> were u as lucky as my male majuscula?  :lol: :tt2:
> 
> jk obviously
> 
> and the female majuscula isnt eating


lol!

It might mean she will lay an ooth. It has happened to me


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 16, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 16, 2012)

Uploading to photobucket


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 16, 2012)

African Violet






Hydrangea






SOME ANIMAL ATE ONE OF MY DILLS!!!!!!!!!! All there is, is a stub!  I AM GONNA KILL SOMEONE!






Plums are ripe. I had some






Lavender






My Tomatoes for Tomato Hornworms






My Tangerine tree for Giant Swallowtails






Golden Rose











Blacklighting kit. So in that light fixture is the black light


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 16, 2012)

It shines onto the wall with clear tape that glows when the blacklight is on. No the best way but it still works. ( I will take some pics of it in the dark)






Large Cabbage White Butterfly Cats (They are the green lines that camoflauge but u can kinda see them) *Let me know if you cant find the*


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 16, 2012)

Gulf Fritillary Cats (They are the spiky things)





















Gulf Fritillary Pupae






My Butterflies of the World Poster


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry these are blurry. I was rushing


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 19, 2012)

May We have a picture of your whole garden, like an over view?

Maybe from above or side?

So cool!


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 19, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> May We have a picture of your whole garden, like an over view?
> 
> Maybe from above or side?
> 
> So cool!


+1.


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2012)

get an rc heli or plane with a camera attached and take a video


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 19, 2012)

That would be cool! Ill take some pics. It is so big i cant get the full gardne tho


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> That would be cool! Ill take some pics. It is so big i cant get the full gardne tho


Get as much as you can  Maybe half in one photo half in the other?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 22, 2012)

That will be done on Sunday so folks you will have to wait til then!

More FLOWERS!







More...






Tropical Milkweed producing seeds for this fall/late summer
















Lavender






My Nastursium. A large Cabbage white Butterfly laid eggs on it about a week ago and they have already cocooned (Coming up)


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 22, 2012)

Hydrangea











Large Cabbage White Cocoons!






Some Dill I am putting up for sale from a seed pack I started. I need some Anise Swallowtails! They are so cool.











Plums!






I want some Hyaphora Euralyus!!!!

If you want any of the Plants/Insects shown PM me!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 25, 2012)

*85* Pictures are uploading to Photobucket. I took pics of my full garden and other things...

I guess it will be tomorrow before I post these pics haha!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 26, 2012)

Cant wait


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 26, 2012)

Some are blacklighting pics haha!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 28, 2012)

Please bare with me.

I am having problems with internet.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 28, 2012)

Blacklighting adventure. I only kept it on for an hour or two


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 28, 2012)

One of my Gulf Fritillaries Eclosed today. Looks like one of my Cabbage Whites will too. Also A pair of Gul Frits are mating in my Butterfly Garden. Pics are coming soon


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sweet, i like the black light idea


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 12, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> My Butterflies of the World Poster


I have the SAME one! got it from natural history museum in la.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 12, 2012)

Its nice right!

14 pics left to upload


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)

Please ask any questions! Please


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)

DONE!

Sorry it took forever.

Lemme know if you have any questions


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 22, 2012)

No one replied  

I found a monarch butterfly in my garden today but I had to scare it away. That rhymes .......


----------



## agent A (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a question

Do u ever find little skipper butterflies???


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 22, 2012)

They are the most common and frequent butterflies I find. 2nd would be cabbage whites.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 22, 2012)

OMG I'm overrun with skippers!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 22, 2012)

ps. skippers might not be butterflies they might be a separate group. I read it somewhere


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 22, 2012)

ok never mind theyre not I just checked.


----------



## CoolMantid (Aug 23, 2012)

So I just got back from Vacay today. I wonder if anyone noticed I was gone...

Anyways I left my garden untouched for 2 weeks. I expected everything to be dead BUT BOY I WAS WRONG!

Everything is twice the size they where when I left!!!!!!!


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 24, 2012)

I like weeping plants a lot. I have read that there is a kind of Skipper Butterfly that only lives in a mountain in South Korea. It has a similar name in Korean too.


----------



## CoolMantid (Aug 25, 2012)

Thats cool!

Oh I just remembered I took some pics


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 26, 2012)

AWESOME! can't wait to see the new pics


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 12, 2012)

I would love to have a garden like yours. It is amazing. What a nice thing to do and good for the world. The unknown low growing orange flowering plants might be Gazania. If you have any Passion Vine seeds to spare, I would like to buy or trade for some. I have Campsis radicans vine seeds aplenty.


----------



## CoolMantid (Oct 12, 2012)

I have plenty of small passionvines that are really easy to ship. How many would you like?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful garden! Do you every see any fritillaries?  Oh, I guess that's one in your avatar lol  Gulf fritillary? How about hairstreaks? (the little gray butterflies)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 20, 2012)

My hand went numb scrolling, he is pulling our legs, he works at a nursery! now I know I am jealous!


----------



## CoolMantid (Oct 21, 2012)

I see fritillaries all the time! My most common butterfly.

Im too young to work at a nursery lololol. My garden has multiplied over the years. OOOH, UPDATE TIME!!!!!


----------

